

PGP, TrueCrypt-encrypted files cracked by £300 tool - ableal
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/12/20/elcomsoft_tool_decrypts_pgp/

======
ColinWright
The discussion is over here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4948234>

